# Wooden furniture into Australia!



## hubbert0403

We are just about to spend money on new wooden furniture and hubby told today it could work out quite exspensive, ie getting treated etc, any info please on importing to Australia


----------



## Wanderer

There's a lot of furniture made in different asian countries imported into Australia and it probably has to go through some form of inspection/certification process, mainly for evidence of timber borers.
So you do see many articles of dressed/stained/sealed furniture, even teak tree stump sections that have been cleaned, polished and sealed etc. come in.
You may be able to get some idea of inspection process and costs from Australian Customs and any raw timber could either be refused/incinerated or a charge for special fumigation style treatment and that may get more expensive. 
There're also some great unique timber furniture craftsmen in Australia if you have a hunt about and you may pay a bit more but when you add on the cost of shipping and insurance, there'll not be so much difference.


----------



## alexduduta

hubbert0403 said:


> We are just about to spend money on new wooden furniture and hubby told today it could work out quite exspensive, ie getting treated etc, any info please on importing to Australia


I have heard the some worring from John who is an australian and working in China now. He is trying to find some cheap and good quality wooden funiture here but it's hard because of the shipping fee.

There are many good wooden funiture, but the exporting and the trading fee is sometimes higher than the products' itself. You can search the chinese 
funiture companies on goole or baidu where you can find the information.


----------



## Dexter

Not sure of shipping cost but good wooden furniture in China for example is significantly cheaper then here. As we have family in China, we bought some furniture for one of rooms so that we can use it for holidays. It didn't cost me much - for a queen bed with matress and large wardrobe we paid $400 altogether (brand new, good quality, really solid timber). In Australia this would cost 5 times more. I am not sure of shipping cost though...


----------



## aaybss

*Checkout*

If you want to buy new furniture check it out at IKEA or at FANTASTIC furniture stores these stores are a bit cheaper than others and easy to carry b'coz it comes unassembled u cam assemble it at home or if looking for seconds try salvation army stores some time you can get very good stuff at very cheap prices and in this way u can help the salvation army aswel...


----------



## Dexter

Except that quality of both of these places is far from good... I had a wardrobe from Ikea. It broke down once we moved it a little and was just 4 years old. Similar situation with a bookshelf from Fantastic Furniture. We do have sofas from FF though and they still look very good after over 5 years.


----------



## sofango

If the qty of the furniture you are going to buy can fill one or a few containers, then it can save some money to buy from Asia, I think. However, it is better to go visit the shops or factories and check the quality yourself before payment. If you only buy one or two pieces of furniture, I guess buying it in the shops of Australia is still your best choice. 

Good luck,


----------



## Asabi

I shipped a teak wood bench from the USA in my shipping container.

I listed it on the manifest, but was never questioned about it.

It arrived safely at no extra cost.


----------



## seemore

Certain timbers will be let through - teak is a very hard timber and not likely to harbour any thing harmful. If customs wants to fumigate the cost is quite expensive. It was going to cost me $40 2 years ago to fumigate a little set of rattan string lights. So I can imagine it would be quite a bit higher for timber furniture due to the surface area. Also, shipping costs are very high.


----------



## Brenda

Its depends upon the quality of wood. Best Wooden furniture are always costly.


----------



## louiseb

I had brought things in from Europe all wooden furniture, the department responsable for the Quarantine here in Australia told me there would be a charge of 400 dollars for them to hold the items and check them, i paid 375 dollars and within a couple of days they released everything, i had quite allot of furniture lol so i didnt pay too much considering. This was April this year, if you need more help on who to contact let me know and i will pass on the info to you.

Louiseb


----------



## Warren Rodrigues

*Furniture*

I think importing of furniture from outside is very expensive.Now in Australia you can also find many companies which are providing all kind of furniture.They are providing all kind of furniture like furniture for home, cafes, restaurants, pubs, bars, clubs, hotels.


----------



## Robetek

dear sir,
in my opinion,importing wodden furniture from asia to australia is too risky and costly.you must buy the wardrobe/wodden furniture frrom australia itself.there is lot of Built in and walk in wardrobe design servicing shops are available.I suggest a wardrobe design company Robetek Industries.


----------



## winnafurniture

*Australian Made furniture*

Me and my husband were in same worry 3 months ago . We were not having much money to buy good wooden furniture . One of our relative suggested us to buy furniture from OZ Design and Harvey Norman stores . These store are having furniture bit cheaper than others and will cost less than even importing to Australia. So try once.


----------



## chrisgoody

You could try looking in some 2nd hand wooden furniture shops, but I found them to be a bit expensive. Try looking in Vinnies (charity shop) for some cheaper stuff.


----------

